# RebelSun's Ubermock: Take 1



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's my pre-lotto mock. This is obviously under the assumption that all the selected players will be eligible for the draft.

1.) Atlanta - Andrew Bogut (6'11, 245 - C/F)
Why: Atlanta needs help at 1 and 5. Bogut's combination of height, toughness, and skill are too rare to pass up. Paul could be an option here, but Bogut is the more unique player. Atlanta should be near the bottom of the league next year as well, as should be in a position to draft a top PG such as Rodriguez or Gibson in '06.

2.) New Orleans - Marvin Williams (6'9, 230 - F)
Why: The Hornets are in full-blown rebuild mode and are looking for talent and Marvin may be the most talented available. He is raw, but so is New Orleans, and would have the opportunity to get big minutes right away to adjust to the NBA. A JR Smith/Marvin Williams wing could be nightmarish.

3.) Charlotte - Chris Paul (5'11, 175 - PG)
Why: The Bobcats are slowly building their franchise and need help in many places. Paul is probably the best prospect left on the board. He instantly fills their PG needs, not to mention sells tickets due to his local ties.

4.) Utah - Deron Williams (6'3, 210 - G)
Why: Perhaps no team has a greater position need than the Jazz with their PG situation. Deron is skilled, tough, and intelligent and is Sloan-approved. He should start from Day 1 and provide some much-needed stability for Utah.

5.) Portland - Gerald Green (6'8, 210 - G/F)
Why: Portland has solid talent at every position except SG, and Gerald is the best one on the board. The Blazers' situation will allow him to develop and grow alongside an inexperienced, but talented roster.

6.) Milwaukee - Martynas Andriuskevicius (7'3, 250 - C)
Why: Milwaukee could use help everywhere, so they go purely for potential and take the skilled C. Martynas could be the final piece to a potentially dangerous offensive lineup that includes TJ Ford (or Mo Williams), Mike Redd, and Desmond Mason.

7.) Toronto - Nemanja Aleksandrov (6'11, 210 F)
Why: The Raptors are a mess right now. They need help at every position, possibly except for PF. Aleksandrov needs some time to develop which Toronto can provide. He is 6'11 with great skills that would provide a nice complement to their other forward, Chris Bosh. In time, an Aleksandrov/Bosh pair in the frontcourt could be lethal. Toronto could use some help in the backcourt, but it will be available when they pick again at #16.

8.) New York - Chris Taft (6'10, 260 - F/C)
Why: The Knicks need some size and Taft may be the best of the rest. Vazquez may be more ready, but Isiah takes Taft due to his local ties and edge in size. He plays immediate backup minutes and becomes an alley-oop favorite of Marbury and Crawford.

9.) Golden State - Fran Vazquez (6'10, 230 - PF)
Why: Mullin has put together a pretty balanced offensive team. Their backcourt is loaded with Davis, Richardson, Pietrus, and Fisher. They need some depth inside, and Vazquez is not only the best available, but he is ready to play right away and help the Warriors to the playoffs next year.

10.) LAL - Ray Felton (6'0, 190 - PG)
Why: The Lakers have talent at every position except PG and Felton is talented. Ray is used to the showtime environment (UNC) and becoming a Laker seems like a natural transition. Splitter is tempting here, but PG is a much bigger need and Felton makes them a better team immediately.

11.) Orlando - Tiago Splitter (6'11, 235 - PF)
Why: The Magic are looking towards the future. The contracts of Kelvin Cato and Tony Battie expire next season and will look to find a post complement to Dwight Howard. Tiago is a 6'11, talented, and tough and would give Orlando a very solid post pairing for years to come. They could use some help at SG, but Tiago is too much to pass up.

12.) LAC - Martell Webster (6'7, 235 - G/F)
Why: Bobby Simmons and Marko Jaric may not be back next season and even if the Clipps should resign them, they could still use some depth on the wing. Webster is smooth, skilled, and has an NBA body. A Livingston/Maggette/Webster perimeter could be devastating with time.

13.) Charlotte - Rashad McCants (6'3, 205 - SG)
Why: Bobcats brass can't resist the mouth-watering marketing potential of taking two Carlolina guys. The move will help sell tickets, but it also fills a need at SG. McCants teams with former ACC rival Paul to form a young, but explosive backcourt. If they do resist the urge, Danny Granger could be a good fit here.

14.) Minnesota - Antoine Wright (6'7, 205 - SG)
Why: The Wolves need help in a few areas, but the departure of Spree leaves a hole on the wing and Wright may be the answer. He is offensively skilled and could play both wing positions for Minnesota as they try to recover after this year's meltdown.

15.) New Jersey - Charlie Villanueva (6'11, 235 - F)
Why: The Nets are primed for a serious championship run next year and need someone who can play right away. Jersey may pick up a solid PF in F/A, but taking one here won't hurt them. May is more NBA-ready, but Villanueva is more versatile and has more potential.

16.) Toronto - Jarret Jack (6'3, 200 - G)
Why: The Raptors filled a big frontcourt hole with Aleksandrov earlier in the draft and they now turn to the backcourt. Jack can play both guard positions and will provide some leadership and stability to a franchise that sorely needs it.

17.) Indiana - Ersan Ilyasova (6'9, 210 - F/G)
Why: With Reggie retiring, the Pacers seek a wing with perimeter skills and Ilyasova fills the need nicely. Combining his athletic 6'9 frame with solid perimter skills, Ilyasova will (attempt to) fill the role Reggie leaves behind.

18.) Boston - Sean May (6'8, 260 - PF)
Why: Boston is stocked with young talent in the backcourt, so they look towards the middle. May is a steal for Boston at this point, as he is ready to contribute in the NBA right now. May will battle Jefferson for post minutes and gives Boston another young stud to build around.

19.) Memphis - Channing Frye (6'11, 250 - C/F)
Why: With Stromile likely to sign elsewhere this summer, the Grizz look towards the post. Consertatively-drafting Memphis selects the solid, but unspectacular Frye, whom is ready to play minutes right away. Channing also provides insurance should Wright not be resigned next year. Petro could be
an option, if Memphis decides to gamble a little.

20.) Denver - Johan Petro (7'0, 260 - C)
Why: The Nuggets are pretty solid at each position, except for SG. Nuggs brass knows there will be a quality SG availble at #22, so they have some room to gamble here. The rich get richer as Denver adds another athletic big to their roster. Petro is raw, but will have time to develop behind their deep post rotation. If Petro is gone, they could take their SG here.

21.) Phoenix - Andray Blatche (6'11, 230 - F)
Why: The Suns have a serious lack of talent in the frontcourt aside from Amare and Marion; Blatche solves that right away. Although raw, PHX would not expect much from him immediately and would allowed to develop. Andray's size, athleticism, versatility and perimeter skills are nice fit in PHX. Big brother Amare aids in the transition from prep-to-pros.

22.) Denver - Rudy Fernandez (6'5, 180 - G)
why: The Nuggets get some much-needed backcourt depth in Fernandez. He has strong perimeter skills and should help fill the gap between Miller and Carmelo. Rudy gives them some options on the perimeter and provides some balance to this Denver squad.

23.) Sacramento - Francisco Garcia (6'7, 185 - G/F)
why: The Kings need some help in the backcourt. Bobby Jackson and Eddie House become F/As this summer, Kevin Martin disappointed as a first-rounder this year, and Mo Evans is decent, but not a long-term solution. Garcia is a talented, experienced wing, whose offensive skills should fit seamlessly with Sacramento's style of play.

24.) Houston - Danny Granger (6'8, 225 - SF)
Why: Granger is definitely the best player left, and he is a steal for the Rockets at this point. Granger should be able to start immediately at SF for them, and let TMac stay at SG, where his size creates greater mismatch problems.

25.) Seattle - Kennedy Winston (6'6, 220 - SG)
Why: Regardless of whether Ray Allen will return to Seattle next season, the Sonics need some depth on the wing. Allen may not be back, Flip Murray's contract expires next season, along with Damien Wilkins. Winston is a talented offensive player, who should fit right in Seattle.

26.) Detroit - Joey Graham (6'7, 225 - F)
Why: The Pistons don't have any immediate needs. However, because Tayshaun's contract expires next season along with the unspectacular play of Delfino, the Pistons may look to the wing. Graham's primary position is SF, but can play some 2, and even a little 4 if needed. Joey is a tough player, whose work ethic should fit in well with Detroit. With no real need, the Pistons go with the athletic, talented, and versatile Graham. Ryan Gomes or Angelo Gigli could also be an option here.

27.) Utah - Salim Stoudamire (6'1, 180 - G)
Why; With Deron on board, the Jazz look for some talent off the bench. There is a lack of explosive scoring in Utah, and Salim gives some spark to an otherwise mundane Jazz offense and provides depth at guard. Utah's lack of
talent at the 1 is well taken care of in this draft.

28.) San Antonio - Angelo Gigli (6'10, 210 - F)
Why: The Spurs again make a great move and draft the talented, but unpolished Gigli. His height and versatile game remind of current Spur Robert Horry. San Antonio may bring him over right away or may opt to leave him in Europe to develop for a couple seasons. Either way, they win with this pick.

29.) Miami - Wayne Simien (6'8, 255 - PF)
Why: The only big man besides Shaq that's under contract after next season is Michael Doleac. Simien is a relative steal at this point, and could become Shaq's post partner for the rest of Diesel's career. Although a little short for the postion, Miami can afford his height deficiency as long as he rebounds and adds some points in the paint.

30.) New York - John Gilchrist (6'3, 205 - G)
Why: Isiah got his big in the lotto, he now turns the attention to the next priority, backcourt depth. Behind Marbury and Crawford are the aging and injury-prone pair of Houston and Hardaway. Gilchrist is talented, but has an attitude, one that Isiah may actually covet. Who better to put a mini-Marbury under than the actual Marbury? John can play both backcourt spot and would seem to fit right in this New York squad. Whether or not that's a good thing is another question.

Best of the rest (assuming these players are available as well):
Hakim Warrick - (6'8, 220 - F)
Monta Ellis - (6'2, 175 - G)
Louis Williams - (6'2, 175 - G)
CJ Miles - (6'6, 210 - SG)
Shawne Williams - (6'9, 210 - SF)
Ronny Turiaf - (6'9, 240 - PF)
Ryan Gomes - (6'7, 245 - F)
Mickael Gelabale - (6'7, 175 - G/F)
Linus Kleiza - (6'8, 235 - F)
Sean Banks - (6'8, 205 - SF)
Dijon Thompson (6'8, 205 - G/F)
Eddie Basden (6'5, 205 - SG)
Erazem Lorbeck - (6'10, 240 - F/C)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The CJ Miles hype is hilarious. A good shooter with a thin frame, underdeveloped body and average athleticism for an NBA guard -- drafting this kid now is almost exactly like drafting Kareem Rush straight out of high school without any college development.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Hakim Warrick is better than abot 10-15 players in your mock, however, it was a very good mock seeing as how early it is in the draft proccess. I also think the Suns will take some Joe Johnson protection.

P.S. If Johan Petro is available and Memphis passes on him, I will personally kick Jerry West arse back to LA.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Pretty good mock. Webster and especially McCants are too high. I would think Warrick is going to be taken sometime in the middle of the first.

From a Magic point of view, I like the pick of Splitter at 11. I hope we don't reach for a 2 like McCants or Webster because getting a big should be just as big of a concern, if not more so.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I like it man, although I'd have Ray Felton a bit higher. He's a *great* fit with LAL, but he's way better than a #10 pick. I have him at #6 to Milwaukee. Although, I guess team needs may see him fall to LA. We'll see.

Also, I think Danny Granger needs to go higher, probably to Minnesota.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> The CJ Miles hype is hilarious. A good shooter with a thin frame, underdeveloped body and average athleticism for an NBA guard -- drafting this kid now is almost exactly like drafting Kareem Rush straight out of high school without any college development.


Notice he's under 'best of the rest.' 

I haven't seen much of him, and from the little I do know of him, I couldn't see any team taking him in the first, let alone Monta and Louis. The only team I could conceivably see taking him would be Sacramento...conceivably.

Regarding some of the other comments...

I am not a fan of Warrick on the next level, but someone in the first round will probably want me to think otherwise.

Minnesota is a tough call. I don't think it would be a stretch taking Granger there, but Wally (and his contract) are at the 3. That pick should be interesting.

I don't know if McCants deserves to be taken that high, but I'm trying to come from the franchise's POV.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Bogut is a huge reach at that spot.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

Sean May is too small to play C, and the Celtics are very high on Al Jefferson, so that's not gonna happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doesn't Charlotte have the No. 2 pick not New Orleans? If that is the case, Marvin is a lock for Charlotte.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I hope the Clipps don't get anywhere near Martell Webster. At best he's a poor-man's Glenn Robinson, except he's 2 inches shorter. Ilyasova is a superior prospect to him and I'd take him without thinking about it in the 10-13 range.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> 14.) Minnesota - Antoine Wright (6'7, 205 - SG)
> Why: The Wolves need help in a few areas, but the departure of Spree leaves a hole on the wing and Wright may be the answer. He is offensively skilled and could play both wing positions for Minnesota as they try to recover after this year's meltdown.


They have Wally who can play the 3 with Hassell at the 2. Even if they do go with a SF, they are looking for defensive stoppers. Someone like Joey Graham. But their pressing need would be a big man alongside KG who can rebound and defend. 



> 15.) New Jersey - Charlie Villanueva (6'11, 235 - F)
> Why: The Nets are primed for a serious championship run next year and need someone who can play right away. Jersey may pick up a solid PF in F/A, but taking one here won't hurt them. May is more NBA-ready, but Villanueva is more versatile and has more potential.


They need a tough guy down low who can rebound, not a slightly better version of Scalabrine in Villaneuva. Villaneuva has bust written all over him, not sure how he will hold up in the NBA even if he bulks up. I think Simien would be a much better fit for them, even though taking him at 15 might be a reach.



> 18.) Boston - Sean May (6'8, 260 - PF)
> Why: Boston is stocked with young talent in the backcourt, so they look towards the middle. May is a steal for Boston at this point, as he is ready to contribute in the NBA right now. May will battle Jefferson for post minutes and gives Boston another young stud to build around.


Boston is equally stocked at the 4 spot with Jefferson and Walker. If they don't take a big man like Frye or Petro they can always take Granger or Graham... think of the defensive intensity off their bench when Banks, Allen and Graham/Granger are on the floor.



> 24.) Houston - Danny Granger (6'8, 225 - SF)
> Why: Granger is definitely the best player left, and he is a steal for the Rockets at this point. Granger should be able to start immediately at SF for them, and let TMac stay at SG, where his size creates greater mismatch problems.


We are probably going to address our SG/SF needs with the MLE this offseason. Raja Bell and Greg Buckner are two names we could pursue. If this is the case, I don't see the Rockets passing on Turiaf -- a big, tough guy who can rebound, defend and would fit nicely alongside Yao.



> Louis Williams - (6'2, 175 - G)


I don't even know if this guy is going to be drafted. Alot hinges on the pre draft workouts.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

HKF said:


> Doesn't Charlotte have the No. 2 pick not New Orleans? If that is the case, Marvin is a lock for Charlotte.


Nope, we were tied with NO and lost the coin toss.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Toronto's a mess so Babcock drafts Aleksandrov to right the ship? Want to explain how that makes any sense? I'm not necessarily against the pick but I don't really think the Raptors are a mess either. I'm also not so sure that Nemanja is going to stay in the draft when there's a lot of doubt whether there will be any strict age limit.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

What about Julius Hodge?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

LOL at NJ "being primed for a championship run" and Toronto being "a total mess", check the final standings....NJ had 5 more wins!!! 

and Toronto taking another skinny PF ?????????????????????


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I agree with Mr. Roger's Cardigan's assessment of the Celtics pick. We have Antoine and Al at PF and Perkins, LaFrentz, and Blount at center. We're set with those five.

At SG/SF, we have Pierce, Davis, Reed, and Allen. I see us taking a fifth guy there, probably Granger if he's there.

Of course, Danny Ainge is drafting for us, so who knows?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Nice mock but many of your comments on the Kings are incorrect. Jackson has a team option, and he initially wanted it to not be picked up, but since his injury, he has asked Petrie to keep him. And Martin hasn't played enough to be a dissapiontment, Adleman is about as good as Larry Brown at playing young players. 

Garcia could be a good pick though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I really like Toronto's second pick in Jack. Although I would be extremely suprised if he were there at 16. 

As for Toronto's first pick, I strongly disagree and I think that would be one of the last players we would take. Toronto is a mess like you said, so there is no way we would take a project like Aleksandrov who most likely will play PF at the next level anyways. Makes no sense.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I can see where the Aleksandrov pick may not make much sense, but neither does the Raps current roster. With Jack likely being available later on, I can't see Toronto passing on a talent like him (again, if he's even in the draft). I don't think Araujo will be averaging 30mpg anytime in the near future, so they could use all the big help they can get. When Hoffa comes out, the other two could move up a spot. An Aleksandrov/Bosh/Araujo starting frouncourt could be awesome.

Taking Nemanja wouldn't immediately 'right the ship,' but it would definitely add talent to the team, which is exactly what franchises in their situation need. I don't think taking Taft, Vazquez, or Tiago would be a bad move either.

As far as May going to Boston, I think Petro could be a good fit there, but I chose May for a couple of reasons. LaFrentz and Blount have significant deals for at least four years each, and they already have a developing C in Kendrick Perkins. Also, Walker is a F/A this summer and its not guaranteed he'll be back. May should be a very good NBA PF, and I just don't know if Ainge would pass on him.

Regarding taking Villanueva over Simien, I would probably take Villanueva over Simien on any NBA team. I'm personally not big on Simien as a pro, I consider him to be a 6'8 banger who doesn't block shots. I think he'll be decent, but think Charlie has way more pro potential.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> As far as May going to Boston, I think Petro could be a good fit there, but I chose May for a couple of reasons. LaFrentz and Blount have significant deals for at least four years each, and they already have a developing C in Kendrick Perkins. Also, Walker is a F/A this summer and its not guaranteed he'll be back. May should be a very good NBA PF, and I just don't know if Ainge would pass on him.


I like the May pick if we can move Blount or if we had two firsts. I think he's going to be good. But he's going to be a post powerforward and we already Al Jefferson who is going to be better. I think at this point, Ainge should know that Walker has to be back next year, so we're set at PF for next season and many after that. But then again, with Ainge, you never know.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> As far as May going to Boston, I think Petro could be a good fit there, but I chose May for a couple of reasons. LaFrentz and Blount have significant deals for at least four years each, and they already have a developing C in Kendrick Perkins. Also, Walker is a F/A this summer and its not guaranteed he'll be back. May should be a very good NBA PF, and I just don't know if Ainge would pass on him.


May needs a _lot_ of body work. He seriously looks in worse shape than Perkins was when we drafted him. He's undersized and has a limited game. He's got "NBA tenth man" written all over him. Big Al isn't quite ready yet, so they need someone to play starter minutes. So don't hold your breath. If Granger really were available at that spot I doubt you'll see Ainge pass on him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> May needs a _lot_ of body work. He seriously looks in worse shape than Perkins was when we drafted him. He's undersized and has a limited game. He's got "NBA tenth man" written all over him. Big Al isn't quite ready yet, so they need someone to play starter minutes. So don't hold your breath. If Granger really were available at that spot I doubt you'll see Ainge pass on him.


I disagree with your comments on May. He isn't in the greatest of shape, but I don't think he's too far off of where Perkins was when we got him. What May does have over Perkins is that he can play right away. I like May and I think he will be a good NBA player. May could be a double double guy if he got starters minutes. I don't think he ever would in Boston, but if he ended up here, I think we'd be happy with him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Notice he's under 'best of the rest.'


Oh, absolutely. I meant no offense you in regards to your inclusion of him in that category. My statement was directed at other sources.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yaya Andray Blatche baby...


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

That would be a great draft for Denver. And a very possible one I may add. Rudy is very talented and Petro can be a force down the road. I´d love that. I wouldn´t mind having Gelabade either.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

EduRiker said:


> I wouldn´t mind having Gelabade either.


Isn't that a Slavic dessert?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The only pick I payed attention to was Portland's and I think if they got Greene they would have to be extremely happya future of 

Telfair
Greene
Outlaw
Randolph
Przybilla

with 

Khryapa
Monya
Ratliff


That's fairly solid in a few years.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Mock Draft but switch Webster and Granger.
If the Clips drafted Webster I would be very pissed. I dont think he should even be considered for a first round pick.


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

Jersey being primed for a championship run is no joke. Carter and Jefferson havent had a chance to play many games together. Then you have kristic and kid. Throw a nice PF in the mix or move Kristic to PF and grab a Center, sign a few free agents to juice up the bench and theyre set. Nothing about this is far fetched. I doubt theyll win a championship, but theyll be a contender for a while yet.


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

Ike Diogu ?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Greater Levitator said:


> Ike Diogu ?


It appears he's leaning toward returning for his senior year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Where did you hear that? Last I heard is his dad saying rumous of him pulling out were false.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Where did you hear that? Last I heard is his dad saying rumous of him pulling out were false.


Well, the mocks are all speculative. I don't think he's hired an agent yet. I would bet he turns down being a late-round pick this year to be a mid-first rounder next year. Who knows though? We'll have to wait until May 21st for the withdrawal deadline.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

How do you know how good the foreign prospects are? Have you seen them all or are you just taking what others say about them?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

IT would draft Louis Williams in that position with your mock.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

OZZY said:


> How do you know how good the foreign prospects are? Have you seen them all or are you just taking what others say about them?


No, I haven't seen all of them play. My opinion of players I haven't seen play is based mostly on various scouting reports. I don't pretend to be an expert. These are my best guesses, just like every other mock in the universe.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Chris Taft, I am not sure if I would take him that high, honestly he had a piss poor year last season and his stock is down in my eyes. He is a good athlete, good potential as a big man but still is pretty raw overall. Wish he was more explosive going to the hoop and more dominant in the paint.

Andray Blatche I think you rated a little low, I would easily take him in the lottery any day of the week. He has very good ball handling skill, is quick, athletic, long arms and could make a fine SF or PF. He has worlds of potential and I doubt he drops that far.

I agree with where Salim is, that very well could happen, because honestly if Delonte West can be a 1st round pick Salim can. Salim is a much better shooter than West was, only question mark are his PG skills overall, but really he knows how to get the job done and is deceptively fast.

I like that you do not have CJ Miles or Monta Ellis in the 1st round because I doubt that will happen.

And speaking of prospects, Torin Francis, wow that kid was horrible this year. Athletically and in terms of strength he is a 1st round pick but he played so bad this year he will have to be really good in the pre draft camps to be picked high.


John Gilchrist, I think he might be to much of a nut job to be picked in the 1st round, but some team might take him, who knows, he has a lot of potential obviously. He is just not very consistent.

I question G. Green dropping that much, no way would I take D. Williams or Paul over Green, he just has to much potential.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

OZZY said:


> I question G. Green dropping that much, no way would I take D. Williams or Paul over Green, he just has to much potential.


lol, I don't think anyone considers 5 a "drop" for Green. No one expects him to go top three, and I wouldn't be suprised if he slipped past five if Portland decided to go big.


----------

